# Need help from someone who knows anything about Methylphenidate



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't judge me.
So my friend has offered me 3 for 10$ (supposedly 10$ a pill, but I am SUPPOSEDLY getting a deal)
I'm going to snort them.
Probably only do one because I have never, ever done Ritalin. and I don't know all the facts about the abuse of it.
It's much better than what I was doing months ago (oxycontin)
So, I was just wondering if anyone has experienced a ritalin high while dp'd
Will I get really bad panic attacks?
will I be okay to be in school without freaking out?
How much really do people sell this on the street for(for 1 pill)
Will I get addicted really fast? Or depandant?
Are the effects really like Cocaine?
I could search all of this up but I have to go somewhere soon.
I just hope someone answers this before I do.
thanks, so much!
Please, do not tell me how much of an idiot I am, because I am well aware of that.
Don't try and change my mind, because it probably wont work.
I just need an easy way out of this hole I'm in!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Realiity said:


> Please, do not tell me how much of an idiot I am, because I am well aware of that.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Its speed, so the affects are similar to cocaine. I dont advise it tho, because of all the chemical ingredients in it. Im pretty anti-medication, but especially if its not prescribed. You dont know what your putting into your body. I started using coke after I got dp, after being sober for a few years, and honestly its not that it had any negative affects on me, it just led to worse things, not because it was addictive but because i got into a fuck it stage. After using for an extended amount of time, i started to feel retarted in the head when not using, my dp got so much worse.
I can see why you would want to do it, but i really hope you take my advise and not mess with anything, dont make a bad situation worse. And while dp might not be permanent, the problems you can get with that will be.


----------



## sirreal (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't recommend it. Most people with DP have anxiety issues. Stimulants will almost certainly make that worse and increase the feeling of DP. Since developing DP I can't take any drugs except for xanax (which I have never once abused) and alcohol. Everything gives me terrible anxiety and makes my DP so much worse. I recommend avoiding ritalin. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

why would you snort it? just take it orally as if you were prescriped it as a medication.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i hope you don't mind racing thoughts and super high anxiety/paranoia, cuz thats probably the affect it will have from snorting it.


----------



## PANDALOVE (Sep 9, 2009)

Kids are snorting this sht now??? That's so crazy! This post made me kinda sad because my little nephew takes this medication for ADHD and I've even fought with my sister to take him OFF the drug because I know my mikey doesn't need it  ANYWAY, it completly makes you dazed. For example, my nephew is hyperactive and when he takes it he just sits down and just stares at the tv and he's very quiet and wants to do homework. Makes me so sad. I say don't take it but you know, it's your choice  Take it from someone who doesn't have DP anymore (but still have anxiety issues lol :/ ) Does cocaine make you feel like that? idk...


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dude, its just going to make you feel more uppity. It didn't do anything to my DP except make me feel better about it. No comedown. Then again, I ate like 10mgs of it (half of a 20). I'm sensitive to what I take so I only need a little bit. They're usually 5 bucks a pill.

But I feel like, if you didn't know anything about ritalin in the first place, you shouldn't be snorting it cuz you seem too young. w/e

And from experiences, I dont suggest using this particular substance to cope with your DP because it's just going to fuck you over, just like the oxy. This is because both substances are highly addictive, especially if you're using them for the sole purpose of a coping mechanism. I can see every now and then, but I have a feeling you'll like it and want to abuse it.lol

What about getting antidepressants or anti-anxiety meds from a doctor? Have you seen any medical expert for what you're suffering with?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

PANDALOVE said:


> Kids are snorting this sht now??? That's so crazy! This post made me kinda sad because my little nephew takes this medication for ADHD and I've even fought with my sister to take him OFF the drug because I know my mikey doesn't need it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes him feel dazed because he is hyperactive. When people who take it aren't hyperactive, the exact opposite happens to them, it is speed.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You should all watch this film.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/17737-generation-rx-the-documentary/


----------



## PANDALOVE (Sep 9, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> It makes him feel dazed because he is hyperactive. When people who take it aren't hyperactive, the exact opposite happens to them, it is speed.


ok that would totally explain why kids would want to take it lol :/


----------

